# My sons first grouse



## Coon Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

Had a rough time this day. I wanted my boy to harvest his first grouse. After missing 3 ruffed grouse and my feeling discouraged i happened to look up an old logging road and seen this big blue sitting up there. On his second shot he got it.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

That looks like a nice bird. Bet he was really excited. Where was that shot taken?
My just turned nine yr old is still waiting to get his first bird. I picked up a GSP so hopfully next year he will get a good chance since it's hard to keep up to my springer when she's hot on the trail of a nice ringneck.


----------



## Coon Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

That bird was taken in Washington, i mainly only hunt Washington unless i am elk hunting in Idaho. I also like to try to take my hounds to Oregon once or twice a year for some good old fashon **** hunting.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

CD, how old is your son? He looks like he is hooked for life.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Spruce Grouse Yummy I call em Menthol Chicken. Too bad you missed on the Ruffs But Congrads to the little one!! :beer:


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

ya Congrads to your son he did a good job!


----------

